# Rocky muddy from the melt off this morning



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

What a diff a day makes!!!
Rocky was muddy but that did not stop me from getting out for a couple hrs anyway...
No takers and didn't see anyone catch anything but one guys said he caught a couple "small ones" using power bait

Maybe later in the week or more towards next week I hope to get otu again...

Anyone else go out?


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

I was out today around 4 and fished for about an hr and half. Rocky is totally blown out.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i always check this handy link for the rivers:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=04208000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

when the cfm is over 1500 its pointless and really about 1000 or less is sort of like a borderline imo.

right now its 4000.

this is for the cuyahoga and i dont think there is a meter like this for the rocky.

the rocky was ok when this graph said like 1200 though....clyde those pics you took, compare them to the dates on the graph.

of course, its a different river.

if you watch this graph for days and weeks you'll get a good feel for what the rivers are like without leaving your house.

hope this is something that you guys will find useful.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i stopped down ther at about noon . just went out tro breakfast and headed to work.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'll put this link in my favorites... and try to put it to good use...
THANKS


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I wouldn't look at the Cuyahoga, it's quite different than your main steelhead rivers. I have found that the Rock is somewhere between the Vermillion and Chagrin, if you are looking for a guesstimate.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's how I estimate conditions:

Check out flow for the black river (http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04200500). This provides an estimate for the west branch of the rocky, since it generally shares the same watershed. The lower cuyahoga (http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=04208000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010) and tinker's creek (http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=04207200&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010) will provide a guess on the east branch. 

Neighborhood precipitation amounts can be found in http://www.afws.net/data/oh/Cuyahoga.HTM (Berea and Fairview Park, east branch/main stem) and http://www.afws.net/data/oh/Medina.HTM (Granger and York, west branch).

... or better yet, get off my lazy butt and take the 10 minute drive to the river and check myself.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> or better yet, get off my lazy butt and take the 10 minute drive to the river and check myself.


hahahaa
THANKS man...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

here is another great link. this map summarizes a lot of data. this map is like an overview of a lot of the stuff mentioned above. (same meters and stuff)

you can click on the dots to go to the (each) meter like the one for the cuyahoga (@ rockside) i mentioned above or the other ones for the rivers/spots dingo and archman mentioned.

also, if you just hold your cursor over the dot it will tell you what the graph says. (cfs)

http://water.usgs.gov/cgi-bin/waterwatch?map_type=real&state=oh

once you get your bearings on this map youll notice there isnt anything on the rocky. but seems like all the other rivers in the area have something.

when you hold the cursor over the dot and it says Q=2910 cfs (for example), thats the flow rate. eventually youll know what is a good flow for fishing. 

the only one im familiar with is the one i mentioned.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

well I can say this... hmnmnmnm  

Come on Dingo take a ride every couple days and let us know   

How long before the Rocky starts to clear with the weather we are having now?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The Rock should be clear enough to fish by late Friday night or Saturday morning. It will still be high, but the color should be about right.

Wes


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That sounds good... I will be there sometime sat but also thinking of going friday morn... I would think that after a couple 3 days of muddy water they feed bag would come on again...


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll probably start hitting it again tomorrow. Some of my 'high water' spots near gravel should be producing, even at these higher levels. The river shouldn't be high as long as normal, since this event wasn't caused by a rain, which will have a more extended runoff. Most of the snow that caused the higher conditions was gone my Sunday night. The forecasted rain stayed south of the rocky watershed.

The best place to check river conditions is at "the split", which is where little cedar point road crosses the river. You can view the west branch, east branch, and main stem while standing on the bridge.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Guess I'll hit it thur morn then...
Hey Dingo how do you fish?
Bait wise or style I mean...
THANKS


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

I utilize most methods at various times of the year -- hardware (spoons/stickbaits/crankbaits) in the early fall, float fishing (minnows, spawn, jig-maggot, flies, etc) and fly fishing. Fly fishing is probably my favorite -- since I'm still somewhat new at it, providing a better challenge.

This is a good couple of months for fishing the rocky -- steelhead throughout the river, stocked rainbows from Berea southward for better table fare, big smallies from the lake starting in April.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...any best times to go liek morning, afternoon or evenings?
I may join a club and have asked shortdrift to hook me up to try a cut my learning curve down some...


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

with the temps we are having am slush should be a problem. Shelf Ice also??? Dingo, any updates???


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I went today after stopping at the rodmakers and it was low but muddy... I think it will get clearer as the week goes on but it is going to stay cold!!!
I will try sometime thurs and friday... maybe from shore maybe with waders not sure yet...


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

No updates. Figured that the level would be back in the fishable zone, but with the water a bit off color. Didn't make it out today -- something wrong with single digit wind chills and heavy snow squalls in mid-March. Will probably head down tomorrow (Thursday) to see if the Rocky is ready to give up some fish.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'll be down too but not till mid-morn and I'll be bank fishing since the waders I purchased from rodmakers has one good and one bad belt buckle and its not been used yet *DOH*
If you see a small ford excort wagon stop and say hi...


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

was at the rocky today @5:00 and come sat morning and sunday, it should be ideal. A bit high on saturday maybe. Other then that shelf ice present in a few locals but not wide spread. Am slush maybe a problem. Sat should be nice green color and sunday maybe a bit clear for some.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

..and Monday? ...when I go


----------

